# Hedgehog Food Recipe! (And question)



## myhedgiePotter (Nov 8, 2008)

I found this recipe for hedgehogs specifically in a hedgehog expert book by Matthew M. Vriends. =3 I haven't tried it for my hedgehog, but I plan on it if you guys approve it. The author has also approved it with a hedgehog expert doctor. 
Here's what you need:
14.25 ounces of lean, finely minced meat.
I teaspoon of vitamin-calcium supplement
1 teaspoon safflower or canola oil
4 teaspoons moist or dry cat food
A half teaspoon boiled whole oats, rolled wheat, boiled brown rice, or triticale flakes

What you have to do:
Mash the ingredients together with a fork, and roll the mixture into little balls of about 1 ounce. Place them on foil and freeze them. Once frozen, they can be stored in a plastic bag in the deep freeze. 
Enough frozen balls for the following day's rations are placed in the refrigerator the evening before so that they will be thawed. When you take them out they will still be too cold to give directly to the animals. But, as I have already noted, I run in the morning before they are fed, and this gives the food time to warm up to room temperature before they eat it. The same goes for afternoon or evening meals, but be sure to place the food in a safe place while it is warming up, especially if you have a dog or a cat.

That's what it says. 
ALL CREDIT GOES TO DR. W. PODUSCHKA AND MATTHEW M. VRIENDS
=3
What do you guys think?

Oh, and also, I have heard that it is fine for Hedgehogs to chew on Chicken necks and hearts and shrimp? Is that correct?
I also heard you could feed your hedgehog bacon rinds. Are those okay?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

That recipe comes from a very old book.... many of these books are very well known for containing extremely outdated and HARMFUL information. There has been plenty of hedgehogs that have died because people follow the advice in these books. They were written before much was really known about pet hedgehogs. Sadly the same information was continually being put into new books and those books are still being published.

This recipe and the the questions you ask regarding bacon rinds are bad. This is not appropriate for pet hedgehogs.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Feeding any kind of raw meat is risky and not a good idea at all.


----------



## myhedgiePotter (Nov 8, 2008)

Alright~
Sorry. ^^;


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't be sorry, hon, at least you asked first! Lots of people don't ask, they just go ahead and do whatever they want before looking it up. You're obviously a lot smarter than that. <3


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm glad you asked first too! That book is written by a, ah, person not very well educated on hedgies, and with outdated info. Even the newest Barron's book has outdated or at least inaccurate info. Always be wary what you find in commercial pet care books!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

You should try out LG's book, it's great! [the link is in her signature]


----------

